# tranny and things



## blight (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi new here and to audis at that fact but i have been reading the history and it is amazing. As far as i can tell the awd quattro trannies are bullet proof in all the cars. I have a few questions i am missing here...

these are all in relation to the s2 or rs2...
1. price range for a s2 or rs2?
2. any motor swaps for the s2 or rs2 say the s4 motor from 92???
3. how much power can this specific quattro tranny handle so HOW bullet proof is it (i don't want a another synchro problematic mitsu getrag awd tranny?
4. curb weight?
5. actual MPG?
6. is the fuel chip a 28 bin chip? ( i am asking cause i am part of pgmfi.org)
7. any body kits?


----------

